# Some People Ain't Too Smart... especially Stumpy Nubs!



## StumpyNubs (Feb 25, 2011)

There are a few golden rules in woodworking: You can never measure it too many times. You can never have too many clamps. Never spill your beer on the table saw. And it's never, ever... sharp enough.

If you only use power tools, you're missing out, buddy! For the love of everything holy, go buy at least one hand plane! I guarantee, when you use it for that first project, you will be hooked forever! There is nothing in this world, I kid you not, like the feel of razor sharp steel cutting smoothly through wood. 

But there's a problem, one that has turned countless new woodworkers away from hand tools, forever to live on the dark side with its power saws and random orbit sanders. It's a problem that manifests itself the very first time they put steel to wood. You know what I'm talking about... the plane clogs, tears at the fibers, and makes a mess of things, and it often leads to a chunk of cast iron and rosewood crashing into the wall across the shop.

The very first time I picked up a hand plane I encountered this problem. It was a brand spankin' new plane. I was certain it was a good one because I'd spent a whole $20 on it at Walmart, and the polyurethaned wood handles glistened like the morning sun. I grabbed a chunk of 2X4 and set the blade deep, because I thought a good plane should remove a lot of wood. Let me edit this story for the PG audience and just say that it didn't work out so great. No matter how I set the blade, I ended up with a clogged mouth (on the plane, not my face) and a mess. 

I was one of the lucky ones. I had read about the frustration that most new hand tool users can experience, and I resolved to never give up. Like a lone soldier fighting for the freedom of future generations, I kept at it until I had unlocked the secrets of this strange and wonderful tool. 

Actually, there was just one fundamental secret that changes everything. It's a secret so valuable, so precious, so vital to life itself that it has been carefully guarded by a handful of craftsman and passed down from one generation to the next for centuries. And I am going to share it with you for free. (Actually, you can mail me fiver if you feel so inclined. I won't turn in down.)

Sharpen the stinking thing! Sharpen it, and then sharpen in again. Then sharpen it some more, and when you think you're done, sharpen it again. The most expensive plane is nothing but a paperweight unless it is properly sharpened. And by sharpened, I mean honed to an edge that will scare the hair off your arm at the very thought of shaving it. This type of sharpening is not possible with hardware store sandpaper. You need the good stuff: honing film, stones, or my personal favorite, polishing compound. 

*If you are new to hand tools, do yourself a favor that will literally change your life. Dedicate yourself to learning the craft of sharpening. Then get ready to enjoy the world of hand planes in ways you never dreamed of!*

While you're at it, check out the only woodworking show that is worth it's weight in sawdust: free episodes of Blue Collar Woodworking are at Stumpynubs.com

And in case you missed it a wile back, here's our episode about my favorite way to sharpen. It takes the Worksharp 3000, ditches the expensive paper and glass discs, and turns it into a super-duper sharpening dream machine!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Dec 15, 2011)

Stumpy - You're a trip. I like your writings and your vids. Thanks.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I like your write-up. Well done. And very true. I too have the WS3000 and really like it. I've seen your video before I bought my WorkSharp but may have to re-watch it now.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks Stump...I'm considering one of these.
I've been a long time advocate of sandpaper sharpening on glass.
It works well on a lot of stuff but when I really really need to get the scary sharp thing going on....well it comes up a bit shy.

I enjoy your vid's and you always make me laugh while I'm learning.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks for your post Stumpy. About two years ago I got a sweet deal on four different old hand planes at an estate sale. 

I tried using them with results much like you described. I managed not to fling them across the shop, and placed them lovingly on a shop shelf where I can see them easily. Visitors to my shop often comment on my collection of paperweights and I don't have the heart to correct them when they call them planes.

Just wanted to let you know that your post has got me fired up to restore my planes and learn how to use them.

Thanks again.

Jeff


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Great ideas for the WorkSharp. I'm still at sandpaper on glass. In fact there is a plate of glass next to me that still needs to have the gunk removed. (Sandpaper was gone at least a week ago...) Stinks.


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

I endorse what Stumpy has said, not that he needs my endorsement, probably shuddering away in horrow.

The biggest breakthrough in Woodworking for me was having a mentor show me how to sharpen. Now, I have had pleanty of guys trying to help me but somehow I do not think I really took advantage of it.

But, thankfully, when somebody who knew his business offered to help me sharpen fortunately I was all attentive. I really love sharp chisels and old planes.

When I took up woodcarving I realised that I even had to go to a higher level of sharpening. These woodcarvers really know what sharp is.

I thought I was pretty good getting the carving knives I made real sharp, but then I wondered how sharp is sharp. So, I bit the bullet and ordered a carving knife from an Allan Goodman in the States and asked him to sharpen it for me so I had a reference knife to compare with.

I know the answer now, while mine were sharp his was at the next level, so I had to go back and resharpen mine again. Basically what this means is that to get something really sharp you have to have something to compare it against, once you have done that the problem is almost solved.

Pete


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay, I have to admit, I've never seen one of your videos until today but I will be watching more. Very entertaining. Well done.
:thumbsup:


----------

